
Ask HN: Youngest possible age to start learning how to code? - kenji_ggl
In your opinion, what is the youngest possible age at which children can start learning how to code?<p>Also, what would your approach be to teaching a child at that age?
======
ngwill
I started with Logo at age 8. Mum taught me the basics and then gave me a book
to read. Self taught from then on and haven't looked back.

------
simonpure
I personally got hooked at age 7 after my dad showed me how to draw circles in
BASIC.

I don't think it's so much about a specific age, but to help stimulate a kid's
imagination what's possible with a general purpose programming language.

------
dontJudge
The moment they can read. Sure you can literally define structures and
processes before that, but doing the real deal on a computer before you can
read... is going to be a disaster.

You need to read your own code to get your bearings of where you are in the
file. Anything more complex than 5 instructions is a no-go for non-readers.

------
lurker_primo
If we expand the question to include problem solving, logical thinking,
building things using different components(ex. Lego), there isn't an age where
a child couldn't learn. Having a strong foundation in these topics will
definitely help the child if he/she learns to code later in life.

------
Trahenirdet
I think you can start laying the groundwork for programming concepts in early
childhood. Code.org even seems to have some resources for those of
Kindergarten age.

[https://code.org/educate/curriculum/elementary-
school](https://code.org/educate/curriculum/elementary-school)

------
imauld
Probably once they are old enough to show that they are interested in it.

------
madeel
How about learning not to code. Rather then being obtrusive, we should fix the
education system which brain washes people worse than religion.

~~~
sparkie
Let's not teach children to read or do basic math either. We should try and
make sure they don't learn the skills that will give them the greatest
opportunities in life.

~~~
madeel
How much is math do you actually use in programming or everyday life think
substantially %age wise?

The greatest opportunities has hardly anything todo with what you learn at
school in the practical sense.

~~~
sparkie
Almost all people use at least basic arithmetic daily. They need it to count
their change. There was a time, and not too long ago, where people could not
do the basic calculations needed to conduct trade, and would require a smart
man to tell them how much their chickens are worth.

Before the printing press (and at least a century after), most people could
not read. This excluded them from scientific discovery too, since it was the
means that people could exchange information over distance.

If you aren't able to do basic programming in a generation or two, you will
probably be excluded from science too.

We're not suggesting every child needs to become a CS doc, but computers will
be such a fundamental part of nearly every aspect of life, that the ones who
can't hack programming will be treated like the children who can't read or
count change in today's world - effectively useless. (Even more so since their
"manual labour" is no longer necessary)

